# Who are harder....Nattys or Roiders?



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

*who's 'ard?*​
Massive, hench, swole, lean and ripped ROIDERS 3053.57%Skinny, swimsuit model, moody and boring NATTYS2646.43%


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the worlds top nattys Shaun Clarida:



Vs

One of the worlds top Roiders Denis Wolf:



Who would win in a fight??

Who is harder in general, nattys or roiders??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bruce Lee


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Bruce lee was a roider


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bruce was a natty,so natty's


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

GHS said:


> Bruce lee was a roider


yup bruce lee could kick anyones **** so roiders win hands down:thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Bruce lee was 9st china man.

I would have smashed him up.


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

speed kills,so true!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Mike Tyson


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Roiders all day long.

1.Most roiders work the doors

2.Most roiders are game as the ego takes over

3.Most roiders take nap 50...say no more

4.Most roiders wear "tap out" and "affliction" tee shirts

5.Most roiders are way bigger and stronger

6.Most roiders want the Mariusz and Brock Lesnar look

7.Most roiders on UKM hate nattys are well up for smashing em in

Hope this clears up any quieries


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

look at brock lesnar ufc heavyweight champ full of gear= hard=fact


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

coldo said:


> Mike Tyson


You gotta be kidding me, you obviously know fvck all about fighting and lau

gar kung fu, Lee would of smashed tysons knees with a one inch kick


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

roids + dicki bow + chewing gum = hard as fcuk


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

GHS said:


> One of the worlds top nattys Shaun Clarida:
> 
> View attachment 37805


Top in the world? :lol: Isn't he about 5ft 2 aswell?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone ever met a natty who weighed more than 15st with abbs through??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GHS said:


> Bruce lee was 9st china man.
> 
> I would have smashed him up.


he could run 100mtr's in 10 seconds lol,could you catch him,full of tren breathing like a 90 year old:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> You gotta be kidding me, you obviously know fvck all about fighting and lau
> 
> gar kung fu, Lee would of smashed tysons knees with a one inch kick


providing he kicked before tyson punched him, because if he didnt:sleep:        :yawn:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> providing he kicked before tyson punched him, because if he didnt:sleep:        :yawn:


Cmon man, you cannot be serious, I mean Bruce used to fight 30 or 40 guys

at once, Tyson wouldn't stand a chance


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

WRT said:


> Top in the world? :lol: Isn't he about 5ft 2 aswell?


 http://www.shaunclarida.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid=3

Check out his website :lol:

THE GIANT KILLER :lol: :lol: :lol:

5ft2

135lbs.....

I know 10 year old boys bigger than that :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

GHS said:


> http://www.shaunclarida.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid=3
> 
> Check out his website :lol:
> 
> ...


Think I'd keep that to myself if I was you:rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

GHS said:


> Anyone ever met a natty who weighed more than 15st with abbs through??


yeah swimmer!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dont really know what to say

Obvious isnt it???

Roids make you hard as Fck, FACT

If a hard as fck natty (not that they exist) took some ROIDS obviously he would become instantly harder...

Male Natty vs Female Roider???

Female Roider every time 

Nap 50s as already stated By Pea Brain, Make you harder still


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Cmon man, you cannot be serious, I mean Bruce used to fight 30 or 40 guys
> 
> at once, Tyson wouldn't stand a chance


30-40? i saw that dvd in blockbuster to!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

roiders, i'm 1 aN well ard init blood!"!


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

why is everyone having these "natty or roider" arguements recently, who cares?

and everyone knows its harder to train natty, becuase your not as strong and recovery takes much longer.

bad example with the natural bodybuilder pic as well


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

gt190 said:


> why is everyone having these "natty or roider" arguements recently, who cares?
> 
> and everyone knows its harder to train natty, becuase your not as strong and recovery takes much longer.
> 
> bad example with the natural bodybuilder pic as well


 Feel free to post up a hench, massive, swole TRUE natty.

I'm not on about the "nattys" who are full of growth hormone, slin, fast acting gear and other exotic peds 

I'd like to see what a good example would be.

P.S. Fancy a fight??


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

"Hard" roider vs fat middle aged man (probably on roids too though tbh)


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Roiders can punch holes in bullet proof glass, FACT.

Most nattys are queer vegan types who go for goji berry enemas, FACT.

A female roiders guff contains more muscle than a male nattys entire physique, FACT.

Every time a roider injects gear 10 nattys die.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

WRT said:


> "Hard" roider vs fat middle aged man (probably on roids too though tbh)
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


that was brutal.


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

Fedor Emelianenko youtube him and you'll see what i'm talking about he gonna fck lesnar up


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> Anyone ever met a natty who weighed more than 15st with abbs through??


Oh peerleeze............Plenty of them out there.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: Check out the Similar Threads at the bery bottom on the page :lol:

All by jw007


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GHS said:


> Anyone ever met a natty who weighed more than 15st with abbs through??


Anyone who met me between 5-13yrs ago would have....i was actually around 16st with decent abs/obliques at 6' 2.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Oh peerleeze............Plenty of them out there.


 Pics??


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Anyone who met me between 5-13yrs ago would have....i was actually around 16st with decent abs/obliques at 6' 2.


 Pics??


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

too many variables to take this thread seriously. As normal people will always use the extremes of the standard deviation bell curve, to present a rational argument. Waste of time, as there will always be big hard nattys, as much there are skinny kids on roids, and visa versa. Nonsense!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

GHS said:


> Anyone ever met a natty who weighed more than 15st with abbs through??


ian thorpe and michael phelps


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> too many variables to take this thread seriously. As normal people will always use the extremes of the standard deviation bell curve, to present a rational argument. Waste of time, as there will always be big hard nattys, as much there are skinny kids on roids, and visa versa. Nonsense!!!!


 I'll have you know this is a very serious thread.

Many more big strong roiders than big strong nattys in the world. FACT.

Granted you can have some hard nattys but amount of big hard roiders far outweigh them.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

gt190 said:


> why is everyone having these "natty or roider" arguements recently, who cares?
> 
> and *everyone knows* its harder to train *natty*, becuase your *not* as *strong* and recovery takes much longer.
> 
> bad example with the natural bodybuilder pic as well


Yep everyone does know this, thanks for clarifying though:beer:

Obviously roider will win the fight every time, then again nattys solve any aggressive disputes with rock,paper,scissors so a fight wouldnt ever happen would it??


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

marshmallow man steps in  6;10


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> ian thorpe and michael phelps


 phelps 15st+?

I wouldn't say Thrope had full abbs through though.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> Pics??


Let me get this right, you are implying that the human race in incapable of producing a ripped individual over 210lbs without the use of PEDs?

Utter garbage!!

I'm not going to humour you with pictures, because that would be no proof, it is just a picture.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Let me get this right, you are implying that the human race in incapable of producing a ripped individual over 210lbs without the use of PEDs?
> 
> Utter garbage!!
> 
> I'm not going to humour you with pictures, because that would be no proof, it is just a picture.


 No pics no proof....

NO ARGUMENT


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

GHS said:


> phelps 15st+?
> 
> I wouldn't say Thrope had full abbs through though.


yeah phelps is pretty big tbh but i was being sarcky


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> yeah phelps is pretty big tbh but i was being sarcky


 I suppose he's 15st+ but he is 6ft4 :lol:

NEW RULE - 15st natty with full abbs must be under 6ft.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> I'll have you know this is a very serious thread.
> 
> Many more big strong roiders than big strong nattys in the world. FACT.
> 
> Granted you can have some hard nattys but amount of big hard roiders far outweigh them.


Absolutely, but to prove a hypothesis you would more than a biased thread of roiding dudes.

Also, your point about many more big strong roiders than strong nattys in the world, i would also beg to differ. Do you not know how wide spread steroid use is amongst the gym brethren? (I know you do, taking the p1ss). But there are thousands upon thousands of skinny kids doing the gear. There are millions and millions of big stocky strong blokes who would kick their little roid bottoms.

I'm not siding with the nattys or the roiders, it's just I like to put things into context.

Obviously you took 2 twins and had them train the same and eat the same, but 1 has juice the other doesn't then the roider will kick his brothers ****!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GHS said:


> Pics??


Just looking in me photobucket album. I have posted it on here in the past.

Perhaps Adlewar can vouch for me being lean and quite easily 16st.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

GHS said:


> I suppose he's 15st+ but he is 6ft4 :lol:
> 
> NEW RULE - 15st natty with full abbs must be under 6ft.


there isnt any


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just looking in me photobucket album. I have posted it on here in the past.
> 
> Perhaps Adlewar can vouch for me being lean and quite easily 16st.


 Natty - You would need proof of no gear use.

Quite lean doesn't cut it either.

I want a full set of abbs


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Absolutely, but to prove a hypothesis you would more than a biased thread of roiding dudes.
> 
> Also, your point about many more big strong roiders than strong nattys in the world, i would also beg to differ. Do you not know how wide spread steroid use is amongst the gym brethren? (I know you do, taking the p1ss). But there are thousands upon thousands of skinny kids doing the gear. There are millions and millions of big stocky strong blokes who would kick their little roid bottoms.
> 
> ...


Not really true. What if the natty twin trained as an mma fighter for 10 years, while the roid twin spent 10 years popping d-bol and eating cake.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lets just change the rules to match the evidence to prove your theory right, isn't that cheating???

Well cheating is the name of the game for roiding scum!!!

I'm playing the game tongue in cheek here. But seriously, taking roids doesn't give you the right to talk bollox! I do a bit a juice now and then, so I'm certainly not a natty, but I can't abide the crap that some people talk.....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Absolutely, but to prove a hypothesis you would more than a biased thread of roiding dudes.
> 
> Also, your point about many more big strong roiders than strong nattys in the world, i would also beg to differ. Do you not know how wide spread steroid use is amongst the gym brethren? (I know you do, taking the p1ss). But there are thousands upon thousands of skinny kids doing the gear. There are millions and millions of big stocky strong blokes who would kick their little roid bottoms.
> 
> ...


 I would say there are more bigger gear users than skinny ass gear users.

Most chavvy skinny gear users are pretty hard when it comes to a fight.

your last sentance proves the point.

Natty vs roider who would win = Roider.


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

in my avatar, i was 16st, abs, 5'10 and natty


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

my mates 2-3st lighter than me and 5 inches taller, natty. Could wipe the floor with me easily lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> Natty - You would need proof of no gear use.
> 
> Quite lean doesn't cut it either.
> 
> I want a full set of abbs


You fcuking tosser! I said that a photo wouldn't be proof, and you used that against me to win an argument, and then you go and do exactly what I knew you would in the presence of photo's :tongue:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Not really true. What if the natty twin trained as an mma fighter for 10 years, while the roid twin spent 10 years popping d-bol and eating cake.


 His point was if you took two identical people with identical training and diet etc and one took roids he would be stronger and better fighter.

MMA for one of them doesn't come into it.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

how can steroids make you hard?sure you might be big but what if you have a glass jaw and cant throw a punch to save yourself?just because you are big doesnt mean jack."not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog":tongue:


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

wahay just noticed i got my bronze badge to day:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> I would say there are more bigger gear users than skinny ass gear users.
> 
> Most chavvy skinny gear users are pretty hard when it comes to a fight.
> 
> ...


Still disagree, skinny kids are popping roids like they are going out of fashion.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan said:


> my mates 2-3st lighter than me and 5 inches taller, natty. Could wipe the floor with me easily lol


F*ck off you.

Your a ******, in general roiders are harder.

Your bellow average in the hard rankings.



B|GJOE said:


> You fcuking tosser! I said that a photo wouldn't be proof, and you used that against me to win an argument, and then you go and do exactly what I knew you would in the presence of photo's :tongue:


 i don't see a photo being presented?

And please do not insult me again


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> F*ck off you.
> 
> Your a ******, in general roiders are harder.
> 
> ...


I thought you like the banter GHS, that's why you post what you do isn't it.. :wub:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> F*ck off you.
> 
> Your a ******, in general roiders are harder.
> 
> ...


Aint posting sh!t mate, because you have already shown what response photo's will get, so the task would be futile. :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

GHS said:


> F*ck off you.
> 
> Your a ******, in general roiders are harder.
> 
> Your bellow average in the hard rankings.


i think the fact hes a very hard lad has sumit to do with it :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

who's askin this silly questions; obv roiders duh


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I LOVE UKM.....

Joe you want a fight??


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan said:


> i think the fact hes a very hard lad has sumit to do with it :lol:


 Link to his facebook I'll smash him :lol: :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Anyway, what's the rules on natty?? I've been clean for 8 months, and can still knock out a 1000lb leg press. 5'11". Also, got 5 and half weeks of natty diet before I do anything, so I reckon in that before I do anything I'll be 5'11 210 or over with abs. Does that count???


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

GHS said:


> Link to his facebook I'll smash him :lol: :lol:


doesnt have fb :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Anyway, what's the rules on natty?? I've been clean for 8 months, and can still knock out a 1000lb leg press. 5'11". Also, got 5 and half weeks of natty diet before I do anything, so I reckon in that before I do anything I'll be 5'11 210 or over with abs. Does that count???


what can you squat? :whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I LOVE UKM.....
> 
> Joe you want a fight??


No thanks, you do too many roids so you obviously bigger and tougher than nearly natural me. Even your avvy scares the sh1t out of me........


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

are there official rules........... my view was if you had taken steroids then you were a ex roider - like a smoker thats quits even after years they are still an ex smoker and not a non smoker.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Anyway, what's the rules on natty?? I've been clean for 8 months, and can still knock out a 1000lb leg press. 5'11". Also, got 5 and half weeks of natty diet before I do anything, so I reckon in that before I do anything I'll be 5'11 210 or over with abs. Does that count???


 Does it f*ck.

You have taken gear in the past so don't even try and say your natty :lol:

Natty is completely clean.

Never any gear, ephedrine clen etc, peds etc etc....

Has to be under 6ft.

Must be a full set of abbs (under 8% BF)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> No thanks, you do too many roids so you obviously bigger and tougher than nearly natural me. Even your avvy scares the sh1t out of me........


 I've been natty for 8 months.

Still class myself as a roider though.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Funny that you specify a full set of abs. Because most of the roiders I see out and about are fat fvcks who probably haven't seen their abs since they were 12.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

most nattys i see with abs have them coz they are that skinny, they have a full set of ribs to :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Roiders all have fcked kidneys, crappy joints, paper-thin tendons and NO BALLS. Just look at Jw! You're practically spoilt for choice for weak spots :thumb:

Also - in before the 'nattys are weak all over' comments :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

MillionG said:


> Funny that you specify a full set of abs. Because most of the roiders I see out and about are fat fvcks who probably haven't seen their abs since they were 12.


what he said x2


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Nattys are a lot fatter than roiders.

How many people in Britain are overweight/obese/morbidly obese??

All the fat c*nts are nattys in britain.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Dan said:


> what can you squat? :whistling:


Depends on what style I am doing, with leg press I train with 220kg as I do slow controlled form, but with explosive movements I can over double that. Same with squats, I would normally use 100kg, but explosively i'd do 200kg.


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

GHS said:


> Feel free to post up a hench, massive, swole TRUE natty.
> 
> I'm not on about the "nattys" who are full of growth hormone, slin, fast acting gear and other exotic peds
> 
> ...


being hench doesn't make you harder. ive seen a few fights where the bigger guy doesnt win.

good example, mike tyson maybe, sure not all pro rugby players are taking PEDs.

easy typing fancy a fight on your keyboard mate


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Most nattys with abbs are 12st (cough) MillionG (cough) 

Show me a 15st+ natty under 6ft with full set of abbs and I'll eat my hat.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

gt190 said:


> being hench doesn't make you harder. ive seen a few fights where the bigger guy doesnt win.
> 
> good example, mike tyson maybe, sure not all pro rugby players are taking PEDs.
> 
> easy typing fancy a fight on your keyboard mate


 So there was no picture then??

Tyson was prob taking gear plus wasn't really massive.

What was he about 14st7llbs?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Most nattys with abbs are 12st (cough) MillionG (cough)
> 
> Show me a 15st+ natty under 6ft with full set of abbs and I'll eat my hat.


Pfft, maybe after I've eaten a few pounds of pie. :sad:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

GHS said:


> So there was no picture then??
> 
> Tyson was prob taking gear plus wasn't really massive.
> 
> What was he about 14st7llbs?


He's/was a *professional* sportsman, there's no way he was taking gear??


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> He's/was a *professional* sportsman, there's no way he was taking gear??


 Oh....yeah......ok  :whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> Most nattys with abbs are 12st (cough) MillionG (cough)
> 
> Show me a 15st+ natty under 6ft with full set of abbs and I'll eat my hat.


So what are you doing for your anger issues mate?????

Are you still going in forces??? You need to get in there mate, and let rip with your SA80 on the *********, then maybe you won't find it necessary to pick online fights. :thumb: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

GHS said:


> Oh....yeah......ok  :whistling:


What would you know, your mind is hazed over in a cloud of nap 50 metabolites.

:beer:


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

GHS said:


> So there was no picture then??
> 
> Tyson was prob taking gear plus wasn't really massive.
> 
> What was he about 14st7llbs?


massive? i thought the arguement was whos harder?

im not arguing guys on gear are bigger, but gear doesnt make you hard by any means.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> So what are you doing for your anger issues mate?????
> 
> Are you still going in forces??? You need to get in there mate, and let rip with your SA80 on the *********, then maybe you won't find it necessary to pick online fights. :thumb: :lol: :thumb:


 :lol:

realised I won the argument so changing the subject


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

gt190 said:


> massive? i thought the arguement was whos harder?
> 
> im not arguing guys on gear are bigger, but gear doesnt make you hard by any means.


 Yeah I'll admit Tyson is a hard bloke, but we don't know he was completely natty.

Even for arguments sake lets say he was 100% natty, he is only one man.

The argument is in general, people who take gear and harder than people that don't


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> realised I won the argument so changing the subject


Something like that. Or maybe I need to get my ass away from this computer screen and go to the gym for a pansy cardio.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

GHS said:


> Does it f*ck.
> 
> You have taken gear in the past so don't even try and say your natty :lol:
> 
> ...


I've taken norateen in the past does that mean I cant be natty


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Something like that. Or maybe I need to get my ass away from this computer screen and go to the gym for a pansy cardio.


 Carefull with that cardio mate, your not taking any gear at the moment and might burn all your muscle in your catabolic state


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> I've taken norateen in the past does that mean I cant be natty


 Thats fine mate, legal stim


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

GHS said:


> Thats fine mate, legal stim


legal robbery you mean


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

GHS said:


> Thats fine mate, legal stim


Phew!, legal stim that is ****e and overpriced


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Marcus Hahnemann

99kg = 15.5 Stone

5' 11.5"

Professional footballer, no roids.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just because someones bigger than someone don't actually mean there are 'harder'  :lol: Its how you use your weight, and also agility is important....Some off season roiders just look like fat b***ards to me, and I reckon a 'nutty natty' could beat the s*** outta them  :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Marcus Hahnemann
> 
> 99kg = 15.5 Stone
> 
> ...


 I can'r see a full set of abbs??


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Infact I reckon Im harder than the lot of you


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

james haskel


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

mal said:


> james haskel


 Pics with abbs out?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

does it realy matter? they are second rate bbers at best do we realy give a poo?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> Infact I reckon Im harder than the lot of you


You could probably kick my ****. But then I'm natty scum.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Pics with abbs out?


Far right.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I've still not seen a picture of 100% natty person.

15st+

Under 6ft

With full set of abbs.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Whats his name million?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

We all know the rugby lads are full of peds and gear anyway so doesn't count sorry mate.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Whats his name million?


The footballer?...

Marcus Hahnemann


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> I've still not seen a picture of 100% natty person.
> 
> 15st+
> 
> ...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

no the footballer is fully clothed so don't know why you posted him up :lol:

Who is the roider rugby player you posted up?

Looks taller than 5ft11


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jo Jo we all know Fivos is a dirty Turkish roider!!  

How much does he weigh there?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

another pic


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> Jo Jo we all know Fivos is a dirty Turkish roider!!
> 
> How much does he weigh there?


Oi you he is CYPRIOT!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

How much does he weigh jo jo??

15st+??


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> Oi you he is CYPRIOT!!!


 We all know he's Turkish really :lol: :lol:

Plus he's full of gear and growth hormone, you can tell by his oversized facial features :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

its all about the legs and back! nattys have sh!t back and legs i wanna see good natty lat spread?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> How much does he weigh jo jo??
> 
> 15st+??


hmm not sure, will have to check!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

If he is 15st+ in that condition then thats bloody good going.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

the full pic of fav sais it all small legs!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Any more people care to post up a natty at:

15st+

Under 6ft

100% natty

With full set of abbs??


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> If he is 15st+ in that condition then thats bloody good going.


lol you are crazy! that aint 15stn was flex lewis 15stn when he turned pro?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> no the footballer is fully clothed so don't know why you posted him up :lol:
> 
> Who is the roider rugby player you posted up?
> 
> Looks taller than 5ft11


James Haskell. Mal suggested him I just got a pic up.

And lol yeah he's 6' 4"


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

Just proved my point then havn't I Jim


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MillionG said:


> James Haskell. Mal suggested him I just got a pic up.
> 
> And lol yeah he's 6' 4"


 Doesn't count then sorry pal 

5ft11 is the max.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Even Nattys are on something !!!so not really nattys at all at all :sneaky2:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Doesn't count then sorry pal
> 
> 5ft11 is the max.


Tbh anyone under 6ft isn't a real man anyway so it doesn't matter how much they weigh. :whistling:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Even Nattys are on something !!!so not really nattys at all at all :sneaky2:


Crack isn't a ped right..? :confused1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

I'm 6ft2 and fully agree million


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just proved my point then havn't I Jim


the point was proved at the start of the thred:lol: natty slaaaaaaaaaaags! :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Tbh anyone under 6ft isn't a real man anyway so it doesn't matter how much they weigh. :whistling:


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

You roiders just have issues with nattys cos at the end of the day......you know however BIG you are or get....you will still have a SMALL TEENY TINY PENIS  :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

NO NATTYS OUT THERE THAT FIT THE BILL :lol: :lol: :lol:

What a poor effort you guys have put up to try and defend your weak,skinny and small breed of poeple :lol:

NATTYS ARE SH*T!!!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> NO NATTYS OUT THERE THAT FIT THE BILL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> What a poor effort you guys have put up to try and defend your weak,skinny and small breed of poeple :lol:
> 
> NATTYS ARE SH*T!!!


I'll have you know I'm fvcking mint.

And I'm natty, case closed.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

GHS said:


> I've still not seen a picture of 100% natty person.
> 
> 15st+
> 
> ...


Well 15st under 6ft on low bf is pretty rare natty or not

This is how looked 100% natty


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> You roiders just have issues with nattys cos at the end of the day......you know however BIG you are or get....you will still have a SMALL TEENY TINY PENIS  :lol:


 I got my 7and half inch long and 8 inches diameter shlong out in the adult lounge with my user name written on it....

So your wrong again Jo


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Id rather look like him than any of you lot on roids


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> NO NATTYS OUT THERE THAT FIT THE BILL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> What a poor effort you guys have put up to try and defend your weak,skinny and small breed of poeple :lol:
> 
> *NATTYS ARE SH*T*!!!


my point in all threds for over a week! SH!T!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

hmmm another thread by steroid users implying that the use of steroids is whats responsible for their big muscles and nothing to do with hard work at all..

I thought u guys normally tried to claim the opposite :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

John Evo said:


> Id rather look like him than any of you lot on roids


 :lol: Are you planning on being genetically modified, mate?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Andrikos said:



> Well 15st under 6ft on low bf is pretty rare natty or not
> 
> This is how looked 100% natty


 Sorry mate, even with good lighting in the first picture I can still only see top 4 abbs.

You do not fit the bill sorry.

ANY OTHER TAKERS??


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Dan said:


> :lol: Are you planning on being genetically modified, mate?


Thats a real bloke

http://www.criticalbench.com/Obi-Obadike.htm


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

John Evo said:


> Id rather look like him than any of you lot on roids


lol this guy is on roids you cok! lol must be under 5% bf! try do that 100% natty :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

John Evo said:


> Id rather look like him than any of you lot on roids


 :lol:

What photoshopped to death???

Plus banging in more gear than JW :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

**cough cough** roiders have small willies **cough cough**


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

100% natty and 50+ stone with full set of abs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

John Evo said:


> Thats a real bloke
> 
> http://www.criticalbench.com/Obi-Obadike.htm


yes, scroll down and look at the front page pic where hes not photoshopped or had funny lighting tricks done. Doesnt look half as good.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> Sorry mate, even with good lighting in the first picture I can still only see top 4 abbs.
> 
> You do not fit the bill sorry.
> 
> ANY OTHER TAKERS??


im 5.5ft 15.7stn and have abs not full set but at 15stn i will................but im on gear LOL!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

WRT said:


> 100% natty and 50+ stone with full set of abs.


 Looks about 6ft2 to me mate.

DOES NOT MEET FULL CRITERIA

close though....


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

scroll down further and you will see his swimmers physique. Complete with water backround etc.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

Andrikos said:


> Well 15st under 6ft on low bf is pretty rare natty or not
> 
> This is how looked 100% natty


 :thumb :spot on build there mate.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> im 5.5ft 15.7stn and have abs not full set but at 15stn i will................but im on gear LOL!


 Proves it mate, its p*ss easy to do it when on gear.

Even for a ginger :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

WRT said:


> 100% natty and 50+ stone with full set of abs.


 :lol:class


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

If you read my first post properly, you would see that the only statement i made was that i would rather look like him than any of you lot on roids. Thats. just my opinion, i made no other observation.

Secondly, if anyone does post a pic of a natty over 6ft and 15stone with a full set of abs showing, you will just claim that he is on roids too.

Thirdly, and i know after this post you will probably say something along the lines of "haha he's taken the bait", but it ****es me off that whenever a younger/less experienced person creates thread asking for advice on their first cycle you all grill him saying "fvckin hell youre a teenager and gettin on roids what a cvnt", or "you clearly dont know what youre talking about so dont do them". Yet you make threads like this which grill people for not doing them.

:cursing:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

John Evo said:


> If you read my first post properly, you would see that the only statement i made was that i would rather look like him than any of you lot on roids. Thats. just my opinion, i made no other observation.
> 
> Secondly, if anyone does post a pic of a natty over 6ft and 15stone with a full set of abs showing, you will just claim that he is on roids too.
> 
> ...


 haha he's taken the bait


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

put the handbag away


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

John Evo said:


> If you read my first post properly, you would see that the only statement i made was that i would rather look like him than any of you lot on roids. Thats. just my opinion, i made no other observation.
> 
> Secondly, if anyone does post a pic of a natty over 6ft and 15stone with a full set of abs showing, you will just claim that he is on roids too.
> 
> ...


You're not helping the whole 'Natties and Humour' thing here mate.

Giving us a bad name.. :whistling:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

John Evo said:


> If you read my first post properly, you would see that the only statement i made was that i would rather look like him than any of you lot on roids. Thats. just my opinion, i made no other observation.
> 
> Secondly, if anyone does post a pic of a natty over 6ft and 15stone with a full set of abs showing, you will just claim that he is on roids too.
> 
> ...


good post :rockon:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

I also recommend people to get on the roids. FACT.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

:lol: oh god i give up :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just clicked back on...FFS 11 pages of this.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> I also recommend people to get on the roids. FACT.


stole my avvy dirty roider :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Can I just point out, who *are* smarter. Roiders or natty's?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to get loads of people to have it now you've said that


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> Can I just point out, who *are* smarter. Roiders or natty's?


No dont hijack this thread... make a new one :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

EVERYONE USE THE PARTY HARD DANCING CAT AVVY....

Just for kicks


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

You'll find that the guys who lecture on not being ready for roids don't post on these daft threads because they are too busy inspecting each others ar$es for pimples to have a bit of fun. GHS I've been over 15 stone with abs natty. some of us waited until ready to take em mate. started at 11 stone got to 96kgs natty or in old money 15 stone. Struggle to get to that on gear now :lol: .

John Evo, can't you see that you are having a pop by saying 'you lot'? What is natural anyhow? We're on two legs so we can run long distance, so lifting weights is not what we are designed for.

Changing your avi is just childish :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

John Witherspoon is pro-roid it seems;

LgopPV3a8wM[/MEDIA]]


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> John Witherspoon is pro-roid it seems;
> 
> LgopPV3a8wM[/MEDIA]]


Seen it before but.. fvcking brilliant.

"Give em to the people who goin over there in Iraq, that sh1t would have been over if they had steroids... Let's go home, we done killed everybody"

"Got 3 feet?! RUN MUTHERFVCKER!!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

BillC said:


> You'll find that the guys who lecture on not being ready for roids don't post on these daft threads because they are too busy inspecting each others ar$es for pimples to have a bit of fun. GHS I've been over 15 stone with abs natty. some of us waited until ready to take em mate. started at 11 stone got to 96kgs natty or in old money 15 stone. Struggle to get to that on gear now :lol: .
> 
> John Evo, can't you see that you are having a pop by saying 'you lot'? What is natural anyhow? We're on two legs so we can run long distance, so lifting weights is not what we are designed for.
> 
> Changing your avi is just childish :whistling:


By saying "you lot on roids" i was referring to the people on roids who are posting in this thread. I dont see the problem with that?


----------



## awesomerobbo (Oct 5, 2005)

GHS said:


> I know 10 year old boys bigger than that :lol: :lol:


Do they like your big muscles?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Haskell is near 18stone

There are a lot of rugby players that do not takes anything, I know a few (Tinytom knows one in particular that Is one of my best mates) that are well over 15 stone with abs. My mate is 18 stone 6ft 3 with abs but he is a freak lol Dan Ward-Smith is 18 1/2 stone at 6ft 6 and very very lean, and I know he touches nothing.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Natural all the way,

skill of fighting is more about the technique/reactions/speed and brains, rather than brute testostone lol


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

don't know why I got involved hahah as I don't generally give a **** and have taken stuff before. Anyway its rare to get big and ripped natties but there is the genetic elite bastards

http://www.bristolrugby.co.uk/images/news/DanWardSmith_strongman.jpg


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

maccer said:


> Haskell is near 18stone
> 
> There are a lot of rugby players that do not takes anything, I know a few (Tinytom knows one in particular that Is one of my best mates) that are well over 15 stone with abs. My mate is 18 stone 6ft 3 with abs but he is a freak lol Dan Ward-Smith is 18 1/2 stone at 6ft 6 and very very lean, and I know he touches nothing.


 All over 6ft mate.

Sorry.

Read the rules


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Must be sub 6ft yo guys


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

One of my gym buddie's (roider) came to a card game with me with some of my close pals. As the night went on my roider friend became a bit big headed as he was getting drunk going on how he is the biggest and probably the strongest here. One of my friends who is only about 11 stone p1ss wet through (and as hard a as fuk) jumped out of his chair BAM knocked the roider out cold, took two of us to get the roider back in his chair  . When we brought him round we realised my NATTY mate had broke his jaw spent the rest of the night in A&E and yes he still keep's his head down in the gym when he see's me :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

NO PICS NO PROOOOF

Plus Bill, I'm talking about full set of abbs mate not the top two just about poking through in the right light


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Obvious isnt it???
> 
> Roids make you hard as Fck, FACT
> 
> If a hard as fck natty (not that they exist) took some ROIDS obviously he would become instantly harder...


Ah never knew it was that simple, il just go get loads and eat them inject them and then il be hard. thanks for the advice :beer: im only 10 too!

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

maccer said:


> Haskell is near 18stone
> 
> There are a lot of rugby players that do not takes anything, I know a few (Tinytom knows one in particular that Is one of my best mates) that are well over 15 stone with abs. My mate is 18 stone 6ft 3 with abs but he is a freak lol Dan Ward-Smith is 18 1/2 stone at 6ft 6 and very very lean, *and I know he touches nothing.*


Do you? Why would he admit to anyone he uses gear if it put his career at risk?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

HJL said:


> Ah never knew it was that simple, il just go get loads and eat them inject them and then il be hard. thanks for the advice :beer: im only 10 too!
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


 It will take a lot more than that to make you hard sorry mate.

Some people are an exception


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> http://www.shaunclarida.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid=3
> 
> Check out his website :lol:
> 
> ...


Flipping heck.... thats the same stats as me at the moment and am 7 weeks out!  :lol:

Sorry.... but that is SMALL.....  :laugh:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

adlewar said:


> roids + dicki bow + chewing gum = hard as fcuk


 :lol: :lol: :lol: nuff said


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Flipping heck.... thats the same stats as me at the moment and am 7 weeks out!  :lol:
> 
> Sorry.... but that is SMALL.....  :laugh:


*B00M!!!*

*THE "GIANT KILLER" IS THE SAME SIZE AS OUR LOVELY MISS FORD.*

*SAYS IT ALL * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

WRT said:


> Do you? Why would he admit to anyone he uses gear if it put his career at risk?


Does that mean anyone who's big is either on steroids/ has been on steroids or is lying that they're not?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry I mean under 6ft, weighs over 15 stone and has visible abs


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

oops.....I've just read the title - I mean hard


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

phys sam said:


> Does that mean anyone who's big is either on steroids/ has been on steroids or is lying that they're not?


No, but why would a pro (I'm assuming) rugby player tell people he's on gear when if found out could destroy his career? Easier to lie and not risk it.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

phys sam said:


> Does that mean anyone who's big is either on steroids/ has been on steroids or is lying that they're not?





phys sam said:


> sorry I mean under 6ft, weighs over 15 stone and has visible abs





phys sam said:


> oops.....I've just read the title - I mean hard


 :lol: Learn how to post properly and then come back mate 

There has been nobody natty, under 6ft and 15st with full abs on show posted yet....

[email protected] STILL WAITING


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

would you punch a roider in the face for a million pounds?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> would you punch a roider in the face for a million pounds?


Already have:lol:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

you're thread has changed half way through??

learn to post a [email protected] thread, then we can all answer it properly


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> would you punch a roider in the face for a million pounds?


 NO WAY...

Thats just suicide.

Silly question really.

Never.

Ever.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

phys sam said:


> you're thread has changed half way through??
> 
> learn to post a [email protected] thread, then we can all answer it properly


 :lol: 

Yet another natty biting the bait :lol:

This is my thread and I will change it whenever I want :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd punch GHS in the face for £1million.

Call me crazy.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

WRT said:


> Already have:lol:


  was that mak?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

GHS said:


> NO PICS NO PROOOOF
> 
> Plus Bill, I'm talking about full set of abbs mate not the top two just about poking through in the right light


Git you spottedthe flaw in my dastardly lies


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

maccer said:


> Haskell is near 18stone
> 
> There are a lot of rugby players that do not takes anything, I know a few (Tinytom knows one in particular that Is one of my best mates) that are well over 15 stone with abs. My mate is 18 stone 6ft 3 with abs but he is a freak lol Dan Ward-Smith is 18 1/2 stone at 6ft 6 and very very lean, and I know he touches nothing.


Why do people hold out pro rugby players as being natty. Right firstly, I used to go to school with a former GB captain, who just happens to train at my gym. Now he was natty but being a whippet 12 stone back he didn't need to. He knows more than half of them did. He doesn't blame them as it's for their carreers. What he cannot understand is people, such as myself, doing it for ego.

Secondly, my source, wonder what he does for a living.

gone are the days of them just being big hard guys, they're big fit strong hard guys now. You literally cannot take hits like thse guys do week in week out.



stolensocks01 said:


> One of my gym buddie's (roider) came to a card game with me with some of my close pals. As the night went on my roider friend became a bit big headed as he was getting drunk going on how he is the biggest and probably the strongest here. One of my friends who is only about 11 stone p1ss wet through (and as hard a as fuk) jumped out of his chair BAM knocked the roider out cold, took two of us to get the roider back in his chair  . When we brought him round we realised my NATTY mate had broke his jaw spent the rest of the night in A&E and yes he still keep's his head down in the gym when he see's me :lol: :lol:


exception to the rule. I had a pro boxing mate whop was 11 stone and would purposely pick on guys the size of JW to knock them out. Ow but admitted once p!ssed that he used in the off season. Winny in the main.

I think people who believe they are going to get huge without are kidding themselves. Unless you are an 18stone natty without training yet someehow in good nick


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

My dad does a lot of work with the Welsh rugby union and I know for a fact most of the top regional players are full of it in the off season.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

The chap on Masteron !


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

Kevin Levrones been natural for over 4 years now, this was his cutting phase ages ago

http://kevinlevrone.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777_048-12.jpg?w=295&h=300

w/e still looking bigger and better than most here


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr Eko said:


> Kevin Levrones been natural for over 4 years now, this was his cutting phase ages ago
> 
> http://kevinlevrone.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777_048-12.jpg?w=295&h=300
> 
> w/e still looking bigger and better than most here


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

yeah kevin leverone is a natty mate :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Even if he has been natty for 4 years still doesn't count sorry.

Got to be 100% natty = never touched gear.

But sorry to break it to you mate but leverone is roiding his tits off again.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

These natty kids could kick any roiders butt!


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

he was tested for steroids on rxmuscle.com by dave palumbo and passed 

hes currently trying to get to a lean 220lbs for a movie role which is only around 15 and a half stone , shall c how lean he is looking in a few weeks

hope he brings out the 6 pack just for u GHS :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr Eko said:


> he was tested for steroids on rxmuscle.com by dave palumbo and passed
> 
> hes currently trying to get to a lean 220lbs for a movie role which is only around 15 and a half stone , shall c how lean he is looking in a few weeks
> 
> hope he brings out the 6 pack just for u GHS :lol:


 As stated before it still doesn't count mate as he has been a massive user in the past.

Sorry buddy


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

mal said:


> bruce lee was a *roider*,so *roiders's*


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mr Eko said:


> *he was tested for steroids on rxmuscle.com by dave palumbo and passed*
> 
> hes currently trying to get to a lean 220lbs for a movie role which is only around 15 and a half stone , shall c how lean he is looking in a few weeks
> 
> hope he brings out the 6 pack just for u GHS :lol:


Oh dear...my mum used to tell me fcuking santa was real as well :tongue:

Wake up and smell the coffee.

We all know Dave Palumbo is anti gear dont we? :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

pea head said:


> Oh dear...my mum used to tell me fcuking santa was real as well :tongue:
> 
> Wake up and smell the coffee.
> 
> We all know Dave Palumbo is anti gear dont we? :lol:


 :lol:

Don't be silly mate, if he has tested him and its on RX-Muscle then its got to be true


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Its all BOLLOCKS Im the HARDEST .....RIGHT !!!

Im fookin 9ft tall and 4 feet wide and take 10 gram of test a day for 6 days but Im natural on a Sunday

dont take class A drugs anymore........ learned the hard way that

CLASS A DRUGS ARE FOR CLASS A CLOWNS PERIOD!! :thumb:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Mr Eko said:


> Kevin Levrones been natural for over 4 years now, this was his cutting phase ages ago
> 
> http://kevinlevrone.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777_048-12.jpg?w=295&h=300
> 
> w/e still looking bigger and better than most here


Natural in America means 5 years clean. Ask Dawn what she had to contend with!! Over here it's 10 years. If it was 10 years without training too I would accept this, but contrary to what peeps think, you don't lose gains unless you stop all together.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Replicator said:


> Its all BOLLOCKS Im the HARDEST .....RIGHT !!!
> 
> Im fookin 9ft tall and 4 feet wide and take 10 gram of test a day for 6 days but Im natural on a Sunday
> 
> ...


 Do you find on Sunday when your a natty that your weaker, smaller, skinnier, flabbier, less funny and moody??


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

i know a lad whos 18 stone with abs


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

pea head said:


> Roiders all day long.
> 
> 1.Most roiders work the doors
> 
> ...


agree with this:thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

GHS said:


> Do you find on Sunday when your a natty that your weaker, smaller, skinnier, flabbier, less funny and moody??


Every time ..I see youve done this cycle , thinking of giving up the natural day and saying Fvck it, and go on all the time.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Gza1 said:


> i know a lad whos 18 stone with abs


 I know a lad who is 50stone with abbs.

Every fat c*nt has abs mate, weather you can see them or not is another thing though 

If he is under 6ft and 100% natty with full set of abs at 18st then I'd love to see him:rolleyes:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

dont socialize with any nattys so therefore unable to compare:laugh:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

My ex lifting partner topped out at 290 lbs with abs and never touch roids...Ate like a fecking horse though...Also holds black belts in 5 different disciplines and teachs MMA...He lost interest awhile ago and went down to 220 lbs but I heard he's been back at the gym for the last couple of weeks...I'll see if I can get him to take a pic...Dude benched 550 lbs raw so he's not your average Natty...but still a Natty and takes pride in that...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Natty's drink Coke while roiders drink Iron brew :lol:


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

GHS said:


> I know a lad who is 50stone with abbs.
> 
> Every fat c*nt has abs mate, weather you can see them or not is another thing though
> 
> If he is under 6ft and 100% natty with full set of abs at 18st then I'd love to see him:rolleyes:


id say hes 6ft, hes a powerlifter, so he has a pop belly six pack if you get me lol, but he has very low bf


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> My ex lifting partner topped out at 290 lbs with abs and never touch roids...Ate like a fecking horse though...Also holds black belts in 5 different disciplines and teachs MMA...He lost interest awhile ago and went down to 220 lbs but I heard he's been back at the gym for the last couple of weeks...I'll see if I can get him to take a pic...Dude benched 550 lbs raw so he's not your average Natty...but still a Natty and takes pride in that...


 290lbs with abs natty???

Top IFBB pro's aren't 290lbs with abs :lol:

Was he 8ft tall??

Sorry cella but there is no way he was 290lbs with abs showing.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How much longer until you start boot camp and we are free from you GHS?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Gza1 said:


> id say hes 6ft, hes a powerlifter, so he has a pop belly six pack if you get me lol, but he has very low bf


 Pop belly and has a very low BF% do not go together...

Unless he has a distended gut from all the growth hormone :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> How much longer until you start boot camp and we are free from you GHS?


 Not going to boot camp Christopher?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dropped out of that as well? Good heavens...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Dropped out of that as well? Good heavens...


 Dropped out of what?

Don't think I've ever mentioned boot camp?

I'm not in a American cheesy war film.

If your reffering to the combat military course I am about to start I leave on Sunday but don't worry I have mobile internet so will be still here now and then annoying you 

Took my oath of allegiance this morning as it goes


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

GHS said:


> 290lbs with abs natty???
> 
> Top IFBB pro's aren't 290lbs with abs :lol:
> 
> ...


I said he had abs...I didn't say he was ripped...My story stands...6'1 or 6'2... not sure...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I said he had abs...I didn't say he was ripped...My story stands...6'1 or 6'2... not sure...


 Everyone has abs, its weather you can see them or not that is important.

My story still stands


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

BillC said:


> Why do people hold out pro rugby players as being natty. Right firstly, I used to go to school with a former GB captain, who just happens to train at my gym. Now he was natty but being a whippet 12 stone back he didn't need to. He knows more than half of them did. He doesn't blame them as it's for their carreers. What he cannot understand is people, such as myself, doing it for ego.
> 
> Secondly, my source, wonder what he does for a living.
> 
> ...


What i was trying to get at mate is roid's don't make you hard it's the way your made


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

Quite funny that this has been the busiest thread on the forum in a long time.

Suppose its the way UK-M has gone as of late.

16 pages in a couple of hours :lol:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

stolensocks01 said:


> What i was trying to get at mate is roid's don't make you hard it's the way your made


LMAO i dont think anyone actually believes steroids make you hard mate, cant believe how many people get wound up by threads like this:lol: :lol:


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

...whats a natty lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

GHS said:


> Everyone has abs, its weather you can see them or not that is important.
> 
> My story still stands


Just got off the phone with him...He is weighing 230 lbs with a 19 inch arm and visible abs...He had 21 inch guns when he weighed 290...I'll get pics of him next time I see him...about a week or so...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good for you mate.

I'll be in the army by then and will have stopped posting.

Quite amusing you actually rang him though :lol:

Must be really getting to you


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

GHS said:


> Bruce lee was 9st china man.
> 
> I would have smashed him up.


jokes loll


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes...you being a tw*t has gotten to me...glad your leaving soon...Can't say that I will miss you much...Coincidently he called me to arrange a dinner time and thats when it came up in conversation...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Yes...you being a **** has gotten to me...glad your leaving soon...Can't say that I will miss you much...Coincidently he called me to arrange a dinner time and thats when it came up in conversation...


 Then my point has been proved :lol:

How can you let a 20 year old man who lives half way around the world, that you will never meet or know, get on your nerves??

Bit funny you got to admit :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

It stoppd being funny a couple of days ago...Even if I did take roids...You would still be a snot nosed punk...and my feelings would still be the same...It's called respect...They'll teach you that in the Army...I care about this place and it's members thats why you bug me...It and I will be here long after your gone...you can take that to the bank...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> It stoppd being funny a couple of days ago...Even if I did take roids...You would still be a snot nosed punk...and my feelings would still be the same...It's called respect...They'll teach you that in the Army...I care about this place and it's members thats why you bug me...It and I will be here long after your gone...you can take that to the bank...


 I love bugging you 

Doesn't it annoy you the you have reacted to a thread created just to cause a reaction?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

16 pages in 5 hours...

Most popular thread in months.

I'm doing the board a favour by creating traffick


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dude...I'm not as stupid as you must think I am...Obviously these threads are created to get a reaction and by me participating your getting the reaction that you are looking for...My problem is with the principle of the threads...you are segrigating the board and referring to ppl in a negative manner. Not good for the board...IMO...The more you **** ppl off the more ppl will stop posting based on that alone...You have almost driven me away with this sh!t but I wanna stay and help those ppl that come here for help...When was the last time you helped someone with BB advise or do you only use this board as a playground..?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

The trafficks already here...Your not creating anything but harsh feelings...


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Would someone on Pro Hormones be a tough guy, or just a snivling little **** who hasn't got the guts to take proper gear and therefore more of a pussy than a natty?


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

What does Natty mean ?? :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Dude...I'm not as stupid as you must think I am...Obviously these threads are created to get a reaction and by me participating your getting the reaction that you are looking for...My problem is with the principle of the threads...you are segrigating the board and referring to ppl in a negative manner. Not good for the board...IMO...The more you **** ppl off the more ppl will stop posting based on that alone...You have almost driven me away with this sh!t but I wanna stay and help those ppl that come here for help...When was the last time you helped someone with BB advise or do you only use this board as a playground..?


Fancy a bum?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

GHS said:


> Fancy a bum?


I guess that answers my question...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Dude...I'm not as stupid as you must think I am...Obviously these threads are created to get a reaction and by me participating your getting the reaction that you are looking for...My problem is with the principle of the threads...you are segrigating the board and referring to ppl in a negative manner. Not good for the board...IMO...The more you **** ppl off the more ppl will stop posting based on that alone...You have almost driven me away with this sh!t but I wanna stay and help those ppl that come here for help...When was the last time you helped someone with BB advise or do you only use this board as a playground..?


TBH matey oh pal oh old chap...i havent seen you help much either..


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Cella mate the only thing I ever see you contribute is :

"Welcome to the forum"

At least I bring houmer to the forum.

In the Funniest member thread my name was mentioned quite a few times.

I have also contributed to the Adults lounge and been commended for my efforts as it were 

I help out with things as and when I can.

What do you bring to the forum that would be so dearly missed?

Other than:

"welcome to the forum"


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

welcome to the board?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the community??


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Hey there newbie, bend over so I can kiss your ar$e.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

GHS n Cell just shut up, i keep clicking on this thinking its gonna be a good opinion or an interesting view, instead i get two kids whining at each other. Turning the forum to ch1t


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

happy birthday?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> GHS n Cell just shut up, i keep clicking on this thinking its gonna be a good opinion or an interesting view, instead i get two kids whining at each other. Turning the forum to ch1t


Watch where you are swingin that handbag matey.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> GHS n Cell just shut up, i keep clicking on this thinking its gonna be a good opinion or an interesting view, instead i get two kids whining at each other. Turning the forum to ch1t


 No 

My thread.

As Paddy would say:

NO LIKEY, NO LOOKEY


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

GHS said:


> No
> 
> My thread.
> 
> ...


ok bye


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Bye 

Just check out cellarats posts this week.

He has moaned on natty threads and welcomed about 30 new members....

Good stuff cella mate


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Euroboy said:


> What does Natty mean ?? :thumbup1:


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Who gives 2 flying [email protected] !! You need a spotter, I will do my best !! :thumb:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

GHS, Changing the subject slightly but what reg you going for?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> GHS, Changing the subject slightly but what reg you going for?


 PM me mate


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

its quite obvious it all depends on the natty and the roider lol i've seen roiders that walk as in there in slow motion lol haha and i've seen natty's that you could blow on and the'd fall over.......if you ask me its all about the individual.............im out bye xxx


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I help ppl on here all the time but I'm not going to go through 6000 plus post to prove it to you...as for the Welcoming post...Simple really...I like this forum and it has been my experiance that if ppl are warmly welcomed they will feel safer about starting and making post and the board will retain more active users...This hasn't gone unnoticed as Lorian put it the other day when he asked me to be a MOD on the MMA board...So apperantly the boss thinks I'm worth keeping around...


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> I help ppl on here all the time but I'm not going to go through 6000 plus post to prove it to you...as for the Welcoming post...Simple really...I like this forum and it has been my experiance that if ppl are warmly welcomed they will feel safer about starting and making post and the board will retain more active users...This hasn't gone unnoticed as Lorian put it the other day when he asked me to be a MOD on the MMA board...So apperantly the boss *thinks I'm worth keeping around*...


Just to anoy GHS if anything


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

GHS was already a MOD on the mma forum :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> PM me mate


Don't you want to post that info in public mate?

So you are either going Special Forces

Or

Logistics as a pen pusher


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I help ppl on here all the time but I'm not going to go through 6000 plus post to prove it to you...as for the Welcoming post...Simple really...I like this forum and it has been my experiance that if ppl are warmly welcomed they will feel safer about starting and making post and the board will retain more active users...This hasn't gone unnoticed as Lorian put it the other day when he asked me to be a MOD on the MMA board...So apperantly the boss thinks I'm worth keeping around...


 :lol: :lol:

Sorry but after he made me a MOD first he started a thread in the mods lounge to ask me if I thought you were a good guy and worthy of being a mod.

I actually pointed out you were a good guy and you always welcome new members.

So get off your high horse because it wasn't the boss who noticed that it was me who told him and recommended you FPSML...

That backfired didn't it mate.

I was made a mod well before you.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> Just to anoy GHS if anything


 See my above post mate, I was the one who recommended he become a mod alongside me :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dan said:


> GHS was already a MOD on the mma forum :lol:


No sh!t Sherlock...we all know GHS is a personnel *ss licker and who doesn't like to have their *ss licked...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry but after he made me a MOD first he started a thread in the mods lounge to ask me if I thought you were a good guy and worthy of being a mod.
> 
> ...


touché


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

If your a mod now check out the mod lounge and you will see the thread unless he has deleted it.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dan said:


> touché


Licky Licky


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

GHS said:


> See my above post mate, I was the one who recommended he become a mod alongside me :lol:


In that case ...I'll have to decline his offer as I couldn't work with you...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> Licky Licky


Just coz he proved a point im licking his ass?

How the fuk am i licking his ass exactly? Just coz we have the same sense of humour and like taking the p1ss out of things/people you say i like ass? sorry mr popular.


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

does this thread need to be renamed???????


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> Just to anoy GHS if anything





cellaratt said:


> In that case ...I'll have to decline his offer as I couldn't work with you...


 Shame to hear that mate :whistling:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dan said:


> Just coz he proved a point im licking his ass?
> 
> How the fuk am i licking his ass exactly? Just coz we have the same sense of humour and like taking the p1ss out of things/people you say i like ass? sorry mr popular.


MMMMMM POO


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

:thumbup1:


tomass1342 said:


> MMMMMM POO


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

GHS said:


> Shame to hear that mate :whistling:


Site not taking off anyways...I wonder if that has anything to do with you being a Mod..?.. :whistling: ...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> Licky Licky





tomass1342 said:


> MMMMMM POO


Didn't you tell GHS and Cella to grow up a bit ago?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> Didn't you tell GHS and Cella to grow up a bit ago?


yep, but if you cant beat em, join em


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

WRT said:


> Didn't you tell GHS and Cella to grow up a bit ago?


touché again :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Site not taking off anyways...I wonder if that has anything to do with you being a Mod..?.. :whistling: ...


 Again mate if you were mod you would have access to the mods lounge and know the up and coming plan for the forum.

Big changes coming soon, advertisment etc.

Give it time


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

The only way to make it more succesful than others, is to allow source discusions


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> The only way to make it more succesful than others, is to allow source discusions


Or not..probs just so you can get some roids init and get some pure massive 14 inch biceptz?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> The only way to make it more succesful than others, is to allow source discusions


 Its a mixed martial arts forum mate..

What are they going to source?

Gum shields?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

280+ replies in a few hours...

We're making thread history right here


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dan said:


> Or not..probs just so you can get some roids init and get some pure massive 14 inch biceptz?


 original


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> original


& true.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

GHS said:


> Again mate if you were mod you would have access to the mods lounge and know the up and coming plan for the forum.
> 
> Big changes coming soon, advertisment etc.
> 
> Give it time


He's made the offer but I just answered him so it hasn't gone through yet...doesn't really matter as I just PM'ed him to decline the offer...Yes...I really don't like you that much...I'm sure Lorian is a great business man and no doubt the site will succeed...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> He's made the offer but I just answered him so it hasn't gone through yet...doesn't really matter as I just PM'ed him to decline the offer...Yes...I really don't like you that much...I'm sure Lorian is a great business man and no doubt the site will succeed...


 Again sorry to hear that mate


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Im hardest. End of


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> Im hardest. End of


You saw that pic of GHS' wang and sky remote?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> You saw that pic of GHS' wang and sky remote?


 youporn.com makes me the hardest


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

cellaratt said:


> This hasn't gone unnoticed as Lorian put it the other day when he asked me to be a MOD on the MMA board...So apperantly the boss thinks I'm worth keeping around...





GHS said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry but after he made me a MOD first he started a thread in the mods lounge to ask me if I thought you were a good guy and worthy of being a mod.
> 
> ...


How 'bout we keep my name, what decisions I make and the order I make them out of your argument?

The irony of you guys going full pelt at each other is that you are the top post reporters on UK-M.. something which I assume you do because you both care enough about the forum to speak up when something isn't right.

So, despite the now very public disagreement, behind the scenes you are both on the same side.

Look at the Mod team here on UK-M - it's a diverse range of people, each brings something different to the table. A Mod team of just GHSs' or just cellaratts' wouldn't work.

The difference is, the Mod team on UK-M don't fight publicly. :nono:

Thread closed.

L


----------

